# 'halo' effect around paint touchups?



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

We bought a new house a few months back and re-painted all the walls. After our move-in, and a few nicks, dents and scuff marks later, it was time to do the touchups.

I filled in nicks and dents with drywall compound and sanded.

I mixed the paint very well and did two coats of touchups with a brush. Now, the areas 'surrounding' where I did the touchups (where little paint was applied to the wall from my brush) have a 'halo' effect, or show a different texture when the light is shining off it.

Touchups over scuff marks show the same thing (not just over drywall mud).

Is this because I used a brush instead of a roller? I washed down the walls before and after and its still noticeable in certain light.

Should I just roll overtop of this? Will I have to re-do the whole wall if I do?

Thanks!


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Did you ever notice that when a wrecked car is fixed they repaint the whole door, whole quarter panel, to get a better match? This is similar. Even a high quality paint like Aura fades with time. A roller won't help either. You may need to repaint a whole wall at a time as the new paint will have more lustre than the old. The higher the gloss the more you will notice the difference. JMHO


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor quality box store paint could be a factor here but my guess?

Remember that latex/acrylic paint takes 30 days to cure to its surface sheen. How long has it been since you did the touch-up? This may resolve itself if it has not been a month. Obviously differences will be less noticeable in the meantime with flat than as you move up in gloss to satin, eggshell, semi, high gloss, etc.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

original latex painting was done 5 months ago. Touch-ups were 2 days ago. I'll keep an eye on it.... I guess this puts a whole new meaning to "watching paint dry" :no:


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If you used a roller to paint the wall a brush will not make an a good repair. Use a small roller and roll the paint out in all directions for the nick.

Rege


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

A roller is going to have a more textured look more so than a brush. I would use the roller over it. Another factor is the quality of the paint. A good quality will blend well with touch ups. I use only one brand in my house and one reason is it touches up well . I'vd done touch ups several years later and can't tell where it was.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Very common when touching up paint. This is "Flashing" A roller is less likely to do it. Flat paint is least likely to flash and eggshell is just about the worst.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll give a roller a try this weekend. and yes.. it is eggshell. The center of my touch-ups look fine, its just the outer edges. Hopefully a quick roll will solve my problems without having to do the whole wall. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I say again, patience. You are not going to know what you really have for 30 days.


----------



## DIYguy2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

True... maybe I'll get something else done off of my to-do list for now and keep an eye on it.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

While I agree it may look a little different in 30 days, I would give the roller a shot asap. It will save you another 30 days and only take a few minutes + clean up time. Also the longer you wait the less likely it will match. I'm not saying a few days would make a difference but a few months will. You will rarely if ever get an acceptable repair with a brush if the paint was originally rolled. And, you will rarely if ever get an acceptable repair with a roller if the paint was originally brushed. If it really is a tough match will be most successful if you go from floor to ceiling and work out 10 -12 inches to both sides of the repair allowing the roller to dry out as you go.

Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.

Rege


----------

